# Hyper HPR 26 bike



## nijm9 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm getting into mtn biking, and a friend is willing to give me a bike. It is a Hyper HPR 26. It needs a new rear wheel, tire, and brakes as it was in an accident.

My question is this a decent bike? Is it worth a few new parts? Or should I look into other bikes?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

can you take a pic of the whole bike? 

for a wheel and tire, get a used one on ebay or craigslist. since it's a rim brake (old style) wheel you should be able to pick up very cheaply. vbrakes are like $20 shipped even on amazon. I would look for something even cheaper used. 

It's not worth any new parts.


----------



## nijm9 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's a pic of the whole bike.

I tried to google the bike, and only thing I found was a listing on Walmart and Hyper brand bikes. Would it be worth fixing? If it's not a decent bike I would rather save my money and put it into a bike that is actually a good ride.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

if you want to in to mtn riding, then i woudl get something better. how much do you want to spend, how often will you ride, and what trail conditions are near your place?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Can you take a closer picture of the brakes?

Not sure if that bike should ever leave the sidewalk...


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

It is a bicycle shaped object, just forgo the refresh and start surfing Craigslist or local bike shops for a used brand name bike, preferably something that is designed for going off road. These kind of bikes are notorious for looking like mountain bikes but having stickers saying they are not meant for off road use. That is because the suspension is just springs with little or no damping, the brakes are rudimentary and the wheels are cheap and easily damaged.


----------

